# Kitchen sink refinish



## emperor_black (Jul 13, 2009)

Our Kitchen sink is old, white, and downright disgusting. Its held by ceramic tiles all around it and self-replacing it is not a project I want to tackle now. I tried painting it with regular white paint and doh! does it look ugly! In home-depot I came across a epoxy spray paint which can be sprayed on to give the sink a new look. My questions...
1) Does it really work? or am I wasting my time?
2) It says that the vapors are extremely harmful and can cause nervous system damage and stuff. If I decide to do it, can I pull it off with a dust mask or should I be using a oxygen mask and stuff? 

thanks
Sam


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

I would suggest a respirator designed for paint fumes - this stuff has a VERY strong odor. They make it in a brush on as well which is easier to control. The epoxy is the only way to go, I believe they tell you to wait 5 days or so after application before using the sink. If you use the spray, make sure you mask off and cover EVERYTHING in the room.


----------



## emperor_black (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply mazzonetv. The brush on, I'm just afraid that it will not give as good results as the spray on. Am I wrong in that assumption? I have painted door frames before and can handle a brush pretty well. Should I just get the brush on type? 

There were two types of epoxy paints in Home-depot. one says we have to wait 5 days. the other says the sink can be used within hours. The 5-day dry time one costs lesser than the other.


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in responding. I'm not familiar with any of the epoxy that can be used in hours. I am familiar with the 5 day stuff and I've only used the brush on. The brush on leaves a nice finish but maybe the spray is worth a shot - unfortunately I don't have any experience with it. If you use the brush on just follow the directions and remember not to mess around with it. Apply it and let it level off and dry. If you keep messing with it you will see brush marks.

good luck.


----------

